# Metronome question



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have for years had trouble with a metronome, I could use it for scales, and to help me figure out the proper tempo to play something, but when using it to play more complicated pieces I seem to fail more often than not, mostly because I don't understand what to do when you have two different tempi in each hand. I also have trouble playing 64th notes with any metronome, any advice?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I also have trouble playing with a metronome, but I do know what my teacher tells me. It all boils down to two things - separate practice and start slowly.

One of the worst cases of different tempi is when you play two against three - eighth notes against an eighth note triplet. The only sensible way to do that is to master the hands separately and then combine them slowly. Another example is playing a tremolo where you need to get both hands right before combining them.

A more typical example is playing 8th notes against 16ths. The suggestion is to start by using the same tempo for both playing the 16th notes on the beat and the 8th notes on every 2nd beat. That works best, initially, when you practice separately and start slowly to master the piece. Then you can combine to get the effect where you already know the tempo.

For 64th notes  start slowly and work up - start with 1 note per beat and then move up to 2 notes per beat and so on. You may get up to, say, 160 beats per minute at 1 note per beat and then half it to 80 for 2 notes per beat so you're still playing at the same speed. When you get up to, say 120 at two notes per beat, half again to 60 and play four notes per beat - same speed but fewer ticks. Keep going until you get the speed you want


----------

